# Do you hate to see some non-furry art on furaffinity?



## Snootermelon (Mar 26, 2018)

Obviously it's a furry art site, but when an artist has both furry and human art, does it crinkle your winkle if they post the human stuff on furaffinity, too? I mean, there IS a "human" option under species and under theme, but would you rather there were strict rules against posting anything but furries, like on e621? Or does seeing that there's some art diversity for those who want it butter your boat and all that?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 26, 2018)

It really doesn't bother me that much considering I rarely encounter it. So long as the majority of their submissions are furry related, I don't see any reason why I should question their presence on the site.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Nah I don't care all that much.


----------



## ellaerna (Mar 26, 2018)

Kind of, but then I also love alien/demon/non-animal but non-human stuff, so I don't have much ground to stand on.


----------



## DoeDog (Mar 26, 2018)

nah, don't care either.


----------



## Ginza (Mar 26, 2018)

Personally, I don't like it (I came here to look at cartoon animals after all). However, it should absolutely be allowed! It's art all the same, and some of it is really good. I see no reason people should be restricted on what type of art they can post


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm usually surprised, but no, I don't mind, because even though I'm a furry, I love human art as well.
Not that I'd ever post it though since I know a _lot _of furries hate it ._.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 27, 2018)

My art doesn't really contain furs, by and large. But it does center mostly around regular animals or mythical creatures. I just happen to like furry art and like to share what I make here to feel like i'm contributing something, rather than being some lurking voyeur.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

Sometimes it bothers me but I can't do anything about it


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm okay with it, reminds me of what is real amongst the chaos (aside from the arguably even more horrid looking hyper-fetishization that people attempt on human art, god kill me now).


----------



## DragonessOphelia (Mar 27, 2018)

I hate it when people post their ugly faces on it or pics of their food or cars.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 27, 2018)

I actually like seeing human art. I'm kinda particular about human art, so it's always nice to find a new artist who draws humans in a style that clicks with me.


----------



## S.D.O.S. (Mar 27, 2018)

I hate dragons, specially in avatars, it's just the worst.


----------



## CindyPig (Mar 27, 2018)

Anything that smacks or cracks of creative energy is valid. We currently have a government in place actively trying to discourage art  of any kind. If bathroom  graffiti is all the remains , I will support that , whatever the subject.


----------



## Inkblooded (Mar 27, 2018)

i for obe like to see a change from muscular gay tiger art.

also... what about those who are non human but also not furry? what about elves? harpies? _goblins? _these too are valid and deservelove


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 27, 2018)

I usually am a little confused unless they’re like really “modern” anthro types but I generally don’t mind.


----------



## DragonessOphelia (Mar 27, 2018)

S.D.O.S. said:


> I hate dragons, specially in avatars, it's just the worst.


just the worst.


----------



## Kyzarius (Mar 28, 2018)

does it matter lol humans are a different kinda animal

but they're still animals. otherwise how tf else they gonna fit on the foodchain lol


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 28, 2018)

I don't see any problem with having non-furry art on FA. Although I have not submitted any non-furry art/photography myself yet. When I'm ready to do so it will be in a categorised folder. Most lightly my "Return to art" or I will create a suitably titled folder.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

But why would you submit non furry art to FA? What's the point? I mean, if your FA profile has a bunch of followers and you want your human or otherwise not furry related art to get some attention, that kind of makes sense. But let's face it, most people are on FA for homosexual dog-man erotica, I doubt there are many people with an interest outside of that.


----------



## CindyPig (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> But why would you submit non furry art to FA? What's the point? I mean, if your FA profile has a bunch of followers and you want your human or otherwise not furry related art to get some attention, that kind of makes sense. But let's face it, most people are on FA for homosexual dog-man erotica, I doubt there are many people with an interest outside of that.


I assure you I'm not here for queer puppies, although they are cute. I like oddball postings of anything anyone thinks is worth posting as art. As a Sissy Sow I'm allowed my indulgences, as an twisted creative freakshow I'm always in need of an outlet, human , anthro , or inert substance in a boot.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

CindyPig said:


> I assure you I'm not here for queer puppies, although they are cute. I like oddball postings of anything anyone thinks is worth posting as art. As a Sissy Sow I'm allowed my indulgences, as an twisted creative freakshow I'm always in need of an outlet, human , anthro , or inert substance in a boot.



"I'm not here for gay stuff"
"As a sissy"

Well then.


----------



## CindyPig (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> "I'm not here for gay stuff"
> "As a sissy"
> 
> Well then.


OK Butch !!!!We all are what we is.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

I think the art diversity is awesome, and that people should post whatever they want :3


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

CindyPig said:


> OK Butch !!!!We all are what we is.



I'm a guy who looks like a girl. I am not masculine at all.
Unless you mean butch _lesbian, _then I can see where you'd get that idea.

I'm also straight. Appearance doesn't dictate sexuality.
But a sissy fetish... that's usually a gay thing. Usually.


----------



## DragonessOphelia (Mar 29, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm a guy who looks like a girl. I am not masculine at all.
> Unless you mean butch _lesbian, _then I can see where you'd get that idea.
> 
> I'm also straight. Appearance doesn't dictate sexuality.
> But a sissy fetish... that's usually a gay thing. Usually.



_Usually._


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Sablesword (Mar 29, 2018)

As I say on my artist's profile, I'm not really a furry, but rather someone who flirts with furry fandom, and I'm shamelessly using FurAffinity as another outlet for some of my kinky bondage stuff.

For what it's worth, the majority of my artwork is non-human, albeit non-furry non-human (halflings, elves, goblins, alien space babes...). My stories do run more toward human characters though.

So of course_* I*_ don't mind non-furry stuff on furaffinity, but if there is a large contingent who do mind, I'm interested in knowing about it.


----------



## CindyPig (Mar 29, 2018)

DragonessOphelia said:


> _Usually._


I'm just saying all creative efforts are valid , and whatever outlet is available works. I could care less about the fetish hangups that might provide motivation . Hangups , and weird kinks do provide motivation however.


----------



## CindyPig (Mar 29, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm a guy who looks like a girl. I am not masculine at all.
> Unless you mean butch _lesbian, _then I can see where you'd get that idea.
> 
> I'm also straight. Appearance doesn't dictate sexuality.
> But a sissy fetish... that's usually a gay thing. Usually.


Butch has become a generic term , like processed cheese.


----------

